# Fake clubs sold online by Golfstore 18.com



## mikee247 (Jul 6, 2011)

I just thought everyone should know if they dont already know that this site sells poor quality Chinese copies of current well known brands. At first glance it would suggest they are selling clubs at a real affordable prices by leaving out the middle man, posting and tax! They also suggested "no hassle" returns policy you could assume that it might be a too good to be true offer! It is. The club I purchased could potentially kid some and obviously does when you compare to a real one and actually hit it they are fake. And not even good ones. They claim original manufacturer OEm etc etc....I was offered a pay off to go away and keep quiet and they wont let me return the unused club back to them for a refund. They wont even give me an address! I admit being an idiot and falling into the trap but I was in the market for a new R11 and although slightly cautious thought well you never know!! I do know!  They suggest a UK customer service when in fact its someone in China with poor pidgeon English. I am know hitting them full on with bad press, exposure and in pursuit of getting my cash back and them off the UK web space!. Please steer clear and pass on to others. Cheers www.golfstore18.com    P.s  I am still in the market for a real R11 !!!


----------



## stevie_r (Jul 6, 2011)

There are quite a few of those stores on the Web unfortunately.  The prices on one of them caught my eye I must admit.  Poor grammar on the site and the lack of a contact address set the alarm bells ringing and won out over my magpie tendencies.  Googled the name of the company and lo and behold a lot of forum chat about fakes.

I think it will always come down to 'If it seems to good to be true then it probably is'


----------



## Flarkey (Jul 6, 2011)

Ditto.  I did the same with www.golfstore365.com. I was dazzled by the price of a Ping G10 driver.  After buying it online and seeing on my credit card statement "Golf Store Beijing" I realised that it was a fake store.

Eventually, after many emails quoting their '100 % money back guarantee', I managed to cancel my order - however they didn't refund all of my money - I lost about Â£15 but considering they are a dodgy site I was surprised to get anything back.


Stay well clear of sites like this!!!!!!


----------



## brendy (Jul 6, 2011)

They arent dodgey in their eyes, they sell golf clubs, not quite genuine items but do actually run it as a business rather than a scam.
I am far from justifying it but at least you got your money back albeit minus the Â£15 gullibility tax.


----------



## Flarkey (Jul 6, 2011)

Â£15 gullibility tax.
		
Click to expand...

LOL!  That's a good way of putting it!


----------



## 0 (Jul 7, 2011)

if a website doesnt have a UK address and a landline number (call first and guage reaction etc etc) then I don't deal with them, once bitten and all that, we've all been there so don't beat yourself up over it, passing it on as you've done is the best way.


----------



## stevelev (Jul 10, 2011)

It would be good if they could somehow be prevented from advertising or if enough people jsut had them all boycotted to put them out of business.

I hate the way people try to sell fakes, why not just name them zings or taylorfade or callafragalistic,, at least then we cant say they scammed us amd they cant be accused of being criminal.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 11, 2011)

Just had a look and the wording in the various screens would have been enough to put me off. Definitely not written in the UK and a lack of a UK address and contact number is the biggest giveaway.


----------



## Alex1975 (Jul 12, 2011)

Â£15 gullibility tax.
		
Click to expand...

LOL!  That's a good way of putting it!
		
Click to expand...


Made me laugh!!!


----------



## Jacob (Aug 15, 2011)

Yesterday I came across this website,and browsed several irons, fortunately, I didn't place an order. We should be careful of the online golf shops.


----------



## brendy (Aug 15, 2011)

Yesterday I came across this website,and browsed several irons, fortunately, I didn't place an order. We should be careful of the online golf shops.
		
Click to expand...

Hmmm really?


----------

